# Best looking rim for the B14



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm looking into getting some new rims for my car and i think im going with a 16 inch rim possibly a 17 right now im not really concerned about how fast i go i have a ga16 after all.. anyways i was looking at some gram light 57s that were like 180 a piece i dunno it seems a lil steep so what do you guys think is a really good looking rim for the b14


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the se-r wheels look great on the b14 and you can usually get them for a pretty good price.

Also what color do you have? That makes a differnce on what color wheel to go with.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

im going with a wrx type of blue i dont want to get se-r wheels although i think they look good i want something different


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I've always been a fan of 5-7 spoke wheels.

Tirerack.com you can put your car in there and then go through wheels that will fit and they will put them on the car so you can get an idea of what they will look like.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

These are the rims I am getting, except in white-

http://www.prolightstar.com/wheels/rota_subzero15.html

They are very light rims just like the Axis Mag-Lites.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah i like the 5-7 spoke style alot as well thats why i want to get these possibly 
http://www.gramlights.com/wheels/57c/57cgunmetal_l.jpg
http://www.gramlights.com/wheels/57s/DSC00177.jpg
i dunno thier kinda of expensive


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you plan on doing with your car? Racing? If so get some light weight rims, perhaps some of these- http://www.wheelmax.com/Wheels/Axis/axis.htm#Maglite%(HyperSilver)

The Axis Mag-Lites, 9th wheel down, or 10th wheel if you want graphite color.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I just got a hold of some very nice B14 SE-R rims from someone on the Sr20forum, and matched em with a wicked set of Dunlop SP Sport 901 tires. I like em better than the Proxies I had last year, except they hum like crazy over 40Mph.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> yeah i like the 5-7 spoke style alot as well thats why i want to get these possibly
> http://www.gramlights.com/wheels/57c/57cgunmetal_l.jpg
> http://www.gramlights.com/wheels/57s/DSC00177.jpg
> i dunno thier kinda of expensive


I think the 57s is the hottest wheel out right now. I totally like them and think they would look killer on our cars.


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

u should have a white car with gt3s or some slipsteams ^__^ i like the way it looks on the b14... actually... on any white car lol but yea thats wat imma do


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have roja formula 5s on the blue you're looking for, not that im supporting the wheel for you to get (i'd like to stay individual) but you get an idea what a gun metal 5 spoke would look like on the blue car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i have to say, remember, you get what you pay for... its better to pay more for strong light rims then pay very little and get heavy flimse rims..


i have always been a big fan of most volk rims, but they are expensive


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think the stock se-r rims are good... but if you want something different try the axxis rims and the rotas those seem to compliment the b14 chassis more.


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

jlee,

Those rims look real good. Mind tellin me where you got those? Im looking for either Rotas or something a little nicer but heavier...Rojas.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*take a look at mine Rims if your shopping around.*

I got Brand New still in original packaging, never installed/mounted 17" 5Zigen MK-6 Hyper-black with low profile Yokohoma Avids w/lug-nuts and locks. This is the picture of the rims. http://www.i-m-racing.com/5zigenmk6.html
The tires are best in market.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> I got Brand New still in original packaging, never installed/mounted 17" 5Zigen MK-6 Hyper-black with low profile Yokohoma Avids w/lug-nuts and locks. This is the picture of the rims. http://www.i-m-racing.com/5zigenmk6.html
> The tires are best in market.


Best for what? Honestly they are marginal compared to other performance tires, unless your talking about another market....


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

wes said:


> Best for what? Honestly they are marginal compared to other performance tires, unless your talking about another market....


dude are you hurting my pitch or helping it?!? LOL, I never rode on them because they were never mounted on my car so I am saying what I read.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> dude are you hurting my pitch or helping it?!? LOL, I never rode on them because they were never mounted on my car so I am saying what I read.


More like trying to clarify.. The Avid's are marginal performane tires. If performance is what your after I would not recommend them in comparison to other tires that are of similar price.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

lol thanks wes i pretty much figured that but yeah i like the gram light 57s and jlee thank you for the picture it gave me an excellent idea of what it will look like lol


----------

